# Best Focus Tips using 50mm 1.8 lens?



## venusrockstar (Jan 17, 2013)

I am a total newb at this. My pictures always turn out kind of hit or miss and my main issues always seem to be focus problems. I mainly photograph my children, so they are constantly moving. Does anyone have any tips I could try or camera settings that may make my photos turn out better?


----------



## venusrockstar (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone? Beuller? LOL


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2013)

Do not shoot the lens wide-open at f/1.8...try f/3.5 or f/4. In decent light, think about f/5.6. Keep the ISO levels UP, for some safety margin!!! SHoot at ISO 320 or 400 under "normal" lighting conditions.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't shoot at 1.8 and keep the shutter speed as fast as you need it to avoid camera shake or motion blur. Sorry it's not the clearest but it depends. I can get my daughter as slow as 1/30 second but if she's moving- it may need to be faster pending how fast she is moving around.
Keep in mind you may have to increase the ISO to compensate for the increase in shutter speed.


----------



## Reyna (Jan 17, 2013)

A very high shutter speed. Try to focus between the eyes. Go outdoors so you're able to get a high shutter speed, or even increase your ISO.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 17, 2013)

Also if your kids are moving around having fun and goofing off set your camera to focus tracking and/or continuous focus AF-C.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Derrel and Macho beat me to it! Don't shoot wide open... learn what your DOF is at different apertures and subject distances!   Online Depth of Field Calculator

Keep our shutter speed up, at least 125 or so... Adjust ISO as needed.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 17, 2013)

Another tip: Use a small flashlight for focusing in the dark


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Another tip: Use a small flashlight for focusing in the dark



No way... I would have to put my beer down to do that... ain't gonna happen!  lol!


----------



## venusrockstar (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'll try a few of these things when I get the chance tomorrow when the light is coming in my front window.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 17, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Another tip: Use a small flashlight for focusing in the dark
> ...



A fellow was asked if he'd rather have Parkinson's or Alzheimer's? He said Parkinson's since he'd rather spill half his beer than forget where he put it.

And now back to regular scheduled programming.


----------



## texkam (Jan 17, 2013)

> Do not shoot the lens wide-open at f/1.8...try f/3.5 or f/4. In decent light, think about f/5.6. Keep the ISO levels UP, for some safety margin!!! SHoot at ISO 320 or 400 under "normal" lighting conditions.


Learn why this advice ^(and similar)^ is being given. Learn what the camera settings do. If you understand how/why everything works you'll be able to make the neccessary adjustments for every situation.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Consider its maximum aperture at f/2.8 and try to stay closer to f/5.6-11 when shooting. If you have a smart phone download a depth of field calculator and play with it- you will learn a lot by simply pluging in different values.


----------



## vtf (Jan 17, 2013)

Others have mentioned what I normally do, another option is to duct tape your kids to a post. This will keep them still enough.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 18, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Another tip: Use a small flashlight for focusing in the dark


 Err ... Only Canon implemented that really dumb idea to use flash for focusing.

Nikon uses the "ready" lamp that also works to signal if the delayed shot is going to get off. Much less light, thus much less obtrusive. And its continous, too !


----------



## venusrockstar (Jan 18, 2013)

vtf said:


> Others have mentioned what I normally do, another option is to duct tape your kids to a post. This will keep them still enough.



LOL, some days I wish it were that simple...


----------

